# Pickled weiners and sausages.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Back about Xmas, the local bulk/surplus place had a special on ball park style hot dogs and grill style polish sausages.me being a good nephew I bought 20 pounds of the crap to share with my aunt and uncle.woe unto me however,she was going in about the time I was leaving,my freezer was already full from the roast beef and cheddar bricks deals from the last time so what to do?Take advantage of the brown vinegar sale at wally land and use up some of my bulk spices that are getting a bit old!

You need:
Three one gallon pickle jars
2+ gallons of brown vinegar
1 fist sized red onion.
6 oz of minced garlic
a handful of ground Cyanne pepper.
1/4 cup of non iodide salt or canning salt.
a three gallon pressure cooker.

Fill the pressure cooker with the vinegar, diced fine onion, the jar of garlic, red pepper and half your salt and bring to a boil and add your sausages or hot dogs and reduce the heat to a simmer for 10-15 minutes.then using tongs, put 1/3 of your meat in a jar and repeat until all of it is divided between the three jars.stir the vinegar broth well and divide it up between the jars making sure the spices are divided fairly evenly.then taste test the pickle broth.if it's too salty forget the rest of the salt,if you barely taste it divide it between the jars and fill the rest of the room up with more vinegar.cap and allow to cool and place in the back of the refrigerator two weeks.mark one jar as test.in two weeks open up test and sample the product.it should be pickled all the way through and have a somewhat darker color.if not give it another week.

Great T.V snacks!:2thumb:


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great recipe! I might have to try that one.  would you have to refrigerate it though? Couldn't you just let it set in the pantry?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not sure.that's why it went in the fridge.better to take up room I don't use than die of food poisoning.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

True, true. But I know that GF's parents made pickles and after opening then you have to refrigerate them, I would assume that these would be the same?


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I had some the other day that had been in my fridge for well over a year. Very good, no problems with it at all.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I suspect that as long as the meat's covered in vinegar they'll keep.wouldn't want to be wrong and give somebody food poisoning.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Dang, call me a blonde today but what is brown vinegar?

After this has sat for 2 weeks, can this be canned? Like the pickles sausages that you see in the store in jars? I was thinking quart jars and then canning instead of water bath like you do actual pickles.


----------



## ndutchak1985 (Apr 5, 2011)

Apple cider vinigar i'm guessing


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hubie1110 said:


> Great recipe! I might have to try that one.  would you have to refrigerate it though? Couldn't you just let it set in the pantry?


I remember as a kid, some stores(hardware, lumberyard...) would have big jars of the pickled sausages on the counter. They would sit there until the contents had been sold and not refrigerated.

I think Magus has the right idea though, put them in the fridge and dont take a chance.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

sounds like a great football and beer snack.will have to try this one.thanks:beercheer:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ndutchak1985 said:


> Apple cider vinigar i'm guessing


Yup! that it be!

Just made another batch with Kosher all beef wieners.
they're lacking somehow.the taste is a bit....off.maybe a shot of red wine in the mix to mull it a bit?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Dang, call me a blonde today but what is brown vinegar?
> 
> After this has sat for 2 weeks, can this be canned? Like the pickles sausages that you see in the store in jars? I was thinking quart jars and then canning instead of water bath like you do actual pickles.


I just pickled 3 quarts...delicious.
Recipe said chill for 7 days before eating..we didn't wait.
It wasn't hot enough, so I re-pickled one jar and added tabasco..will know tomorrow if I did good.
The ones we ate are great. My recipe called for garlic, but I didn't use any.
Being pickled is why I used my frozen hot dogs; they will last a long time.
I plan on leaving mine on a shelf with the next batch. Country grocery stores kept these huge jugs of pickled weiners on their counter for a long time..
so, I am gonna try tabasco and jalapenos and compare the difference if any.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Jay Jay, I am definitely gonna try this. DH loves those things and eggs also. Yikes guess I had best have him build an extra room onto the barn, know what I mean?


----------



## rladams (May 3, 2012)

Hot dogs are cooked already, they will keep fine pickled out of the fridge. The store close to my house always had pickled bologna sitting on the counter ( cut as needed) and the same jar would be out for weeks at a time, even during the summer months ( no A/C ) never got sick from it,


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

rladams said:


> Hot dogs are cooked already, they will keep fine pickled out of the fridge. The store close to my house always had pickled bologna sitting on the counter ( cut as needed) and the same jar would be out for weeks at a time, even during the summer months ( no A/C ) never got sick from it,


Bologna is next..the stick kind, but sliced in rings.

My recipe:
4 cups water 4 cups vinegar
2 TB salt 2 TB Louisiana Hot sauce
10 drops of red food color
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 TB red pepper flakes 
(I am doubling cayenne and hot sauce next time, and adding jalapenos--I want mine hot)


----------



## rladams (May 3, 2012)

Yea pickled bologna is banned from my house, wife won't let me buy it because the last gallon jar I bought lasted about 3 hours!!!! Might sneak and make some this weekend though, that recipie looks like a good one , and I have some fresh jalepeneos I can throw in.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

dice up a bulb of garlic and add it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

rladams said:


> Yea pickled bologna is banned from my house, wife won't let me buy it because the last gallon jar I bought lasted about 3 hours!!!! Might sneak and make some this weekend though, that recipie looks like a good one , and I have some fresh jalepeneos I can throw in.


Oh, the hot dogs are really good..I tried one!!
That jar won't last long here.


----------



## rladams (May 3, 2012)

Ok you guys got me craving, i just did up 2 packs of dogs and a dozen eggs, the wait begins....


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hubie1110 said:


> Great recipe! I might have to try that one.  would you have to refrigerate it though? Couldn't you just let it set in the pantry?


I think I would pressure can them if I wanted to keep them unrefrigerated. The vinegar might be enough but I wouldn't think it would change the flavor to pressure can them and you would be safe then.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good thinking!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Magus said:


> Back about Xmas, the local bulk/surplus place had a special on ball park style hot dogs and grill style polish sausages.me being a good nephew I bought 20 pounds of the crap to share with my aunt and uncle.woe unto me however,she was going in about the time I was leaving,my freezer was already full from the roast beef and cheddar bricks deals from the last time so what to do?Take advantage of the brown vinegar sale at wally land and use up some of my bulk spices that are getting a bit old!
> 
> You need:
> Three one gallon pickle jars
> ...


Finally got around to making this today. I am going to can mine for 90minutes at 15 pounds. I used 1 tb. cayenne pepper and 1/2 the salt. could not wait to try them before canning. man are they good....thanks for the recipe.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I remember as a kid, some stores(hardware, lumberyard...) would have big jars of the pickled sausages on the counter. They would sit there until the contents had been sold and not refrigerated.


Same here. I think pickling some things is a lost art. Eggs, sausages, pigs feet... all at room temperature sitting on the counter, NEVER refrigerated. That's an accomplishment.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanx for the recipe, always looking for good old-timey ideas. It's nice to have someone remind you of what can be done.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Fall is coming.time to make a couple of gallons, maybe crayfish too this year if the swamp isn't too dry.


----------

